# What is your favorite type of bait.



## bassboy1 (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't seen one of these on this board yet (doesn't mean its not there, just I don't remember seeing it) so I figured I would put one here.
BTW, mine is a jerkbait. At my lake, you can catch fish on it pretty well in all but the very dead of winter.

I am almost certain I missed some, so just post em, and I will add that one.
Thanks!
Bassboy1


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 5, 2007)

I checked crank bait BUT plastic worms are also becoming another favorite as well. Rite now I just started using plastic worms, weight - less T-rigged. So far this has been working out well.




fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2007)

For FW Bass soft plastics are my staple - mostly weightless and T-rigged, but I also use a bullet weight and stand up jig depending on conditions

I use them as jerks, topwaters and just slash and wait


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 5, 2007)

NOW WAIT A MINUTE!!

There's other kinds of baits than topwater and crankbaits?


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2007)

Im a plastic man myself. 95% of my fishing is plastic. 

1, Senko type

2, worms 

3 slug go types

then poppers
then cranks 
then jigs
then spinner types


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Im a plastic man myself. 95% of my fishing is plastic.
> 
> 1, Senko type
> 
> ...



Jimmy, last time I checked (and I could be wrong) it goes 1, 2, *3*, 4 

:shock: 


what do you mean by worms? How do they differ from Senko types?


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out my flaws! :wink: I was really testing to see who pays attention! LOL!

By worms I mean 4-5-7 inch Power worms, Culprit curly tail worms, Manns Jelly worms.


Senko I just consider a stick bait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2007)

How about creature type baits - you know, those soft plastics with legs and frills, lizards, craws and brush hogs?

I use them on occasion, especially when fishing with a bullet weight or jig head


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 6, 2007)

When Im fishing 90% of the time Ive got something T-rigged on the end of my line...Ive been really liking those Zoom trick worms lately...


----------



## whj812 (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a fan of the Senko and Flukes

Then its to the water covering lures

Crankbaits 
Spinners

And on special occasions when I get the feeling

Top waters 

Never really had luck on Jigs, but I purchased some from PC baits that I hope to have luck and learn to fishing them properly.


----------

